# PC headset with Telephone?



## Mijoker (Oct 8, 2013)

I am a work at home tech support agent, and my lovely Sennheiser headset is dying on me and I am desperately in need of a new headset to replace it. I do no use a traditional telephone handset for work, I have a phone base that uses a RJ9/10 headset plug, then I also have an adaptor that converts the RJ plug to dual 3.5mm (pink and teal) jacks. I need to find a good full sized headset, like a gaming headset to use. Problem is that the 2 turtle beach headsets that I have purchased produce an inordinate amount of noise so I cannot even attempt to use them (Z11 and X11).


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

For a good gaming headset you need to spend over $50-$60. Logitech, Steel Series, and Razer make good ones, as well as the higher end Turtle Beach sets.


----------



## Mijoker (Oct 8, 2013)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> For a good gaming headset you need to spend over $50-$60. Logitech, Steel Series, and Razer make good ones, as well as the higher end Turtle Beach sets.


As I said, I am looking for a gaming style headset with (around ear coverage), but I guess I should indicate that I am looking for reasons why it would produce so much "garbage noise" for seeming no good reason. For troubleshooting purposes, lets assume I am using the Turtle Beach Z11 headset with the dual 3.5mm jacks for headphones and microphone.
And if it helps at all, my phone base is a Smith Corona PD100, and my phone service comes from ATT via my uverse modem/gateway, but for some reason isn't considered VOIP


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Could be the phone, cables, adapter, or the headset.

PC based hardware (especially mics) use the Windows/driver configuration to adjust sound levels (such as the mic level) and can use other tools to minimize noise. 

If you are using a phone system, I'd suggest spending the money on a quality phone based headset.


----------

